# Visa for a Labourer?



## Katherine (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi.. i'm Katherine from Sydney  
My boyfriend living in India is trying to get to Australia asap and stay for quite a while. 
My Father is a builder and i was wandering if there is any way he could sponsor my boyfriend to work for him as a labourer.. as he is not a qualified builder.
My boyfriend has also worked for a calling centre.. 
and has had a few years experience as a hotel manager (although he has no university qualifications for that).. 
Could I as his partner sponsor him in any way to come here?.. 
Is there any way any of these things could get him here?.. 
Thank you for your help.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Katherine said:


> Hi.. i'm Katherine from Sydney
> My boyfriend living in India is trying to get to Australia asap and stay for quite a while.
> My Father is a builder and i was wandering if there is any way he could sponsor my boyfriend to work for him as a labourer.. as he is not a qualified builder.
> My boyfriend has also worked for a calling centre..
> ...


You do need to be skilled to get an emplyer sponsorship, even for a temporary residency visa which can in time allow a permanent residency visa to be sought, details @ Temporary Business (Long Stay) - Standard Business Sponsorship (Subclass 457) and the eligibility section will have a reference to the ENSOL - the listed occupations for sponsorship.
You/he could look at the Prospective marriage visa if you considered that an option - under Visa Options @ Family - Visas & Immigration or alternately a student visa.


----------



## Katherine (Jul 18, 2010)

ok thanks..
Also one more question..
would sponsorship from a hotel or hospitality industry be possible in any way?.. He has had the experience as hotel manager and has been trained.. so he is skilled in that industry but has no university qualifications of any kind. Can his experience and training possibly get him a sponsorship?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Katherine said:


> ok thanks..
> Also one more question..
> would sponsorship from a hotel or hospitality industry be possible in any way?.. He has had the experience as hotel manager and has been trained.. so he is skilled in that industry but has no university qualifications of any kind. Can his experience and training possibly get him a sponsorship?


Well, there's two issues for that and as per the sponsorship link I provided, though there is Hotel or Motel Manager listed, I think you will find qualifications could be necessary for sponsorship.
Then of course there is also the need to have an employer to be the sponsor.


----------



## Katherine (Jul 18, 2010)

Ok.. thank you very much for your help.


----------

